# Blackfin Tuna Caught within 2 miles of shore



## Northwestfloridaoutdoors (Mar 5, 2019)

hey guys back again with another video! This time country got himself a blackfin tuna out of his canoe a mile or so from shore trolling a hard bait lure!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The closes to shore Ive caught a bft was in "the gut" between the beach and the sandbar. School came crashing down and ate a jig. It was awesome! Nice catch!

FYI, FWC has been popping people with non registered canoes and yaks with motors.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

that is correct, once a motor goes on it has to be registered, including trolling motors. Just FYI



JD7.62 said:


> The closes to shore Ive caught a bft was in "the gut" between the beach and the sandbar. School came crashing down and ate a jig. It was awesome! Nice catch!
> 
> FYI, FWC has been popping people with non registered canoes and yaks with motors.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

JD7.62 said:


> FYI, FWC has been popping people with non registered canoes and yaks with motors.


It used to be over 5 hp, now it's any motor! That's almost as bad as Alabama where even canoes and sailboats (without motors) have to be registered. What BS!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That's awesome man! Love content like this, where it's short & to the point. Keeps you watching, unlike the drawn out, incredible monotonous & boring 10 to 15 minute videos that have a couple minutes of fishing & an unreal amount of reiterating the same few things to try to increase the video time.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice one! Y'all are crazy out there in a dang canoe! I love it


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

tuff crowd here on the ole pff these days, Nice catch!


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

OldMan-theSea said:


> It used to be over 5 hp, now it's any motor! That's almost as bad as Alabama where even canoes and sailboats (without motors) have to be registered. What BS!


You do not register non-powered boats (canoes) in AL. If you put a motor on it, it is required. Sailboats yes. Is that not the same as FL?

You do not register or tag boat trailers in AL.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

choppinlow said:


> You do not register non-powered boats (canoes) in AL. If you put a motor on it, it is required. Sailboats yes. Is that not the same as FL?
> 
> You do not register or tag boat trailers in AL.


Last time I checked, you didn't register sailboats unless they had an auxiliary motor. But I haven't checked in at least 30 years. It might also depend on the length.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked pretty sporty out there that day. Nice catch!


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

OldMan-theSea said:


> Last time I checked, you didn't register sailboats unless they had an auxiliary motor. But I haven't checked in at least 30 years. It might also depend on the length.


 In AL, all sailboats have to be registered (regardless of size), as well as all motor powered vessels, also rental canoes/kayaks have to be registered. In FL, all motor powered vessels have to be registered, as well as sailboats over 16' long.


As a youth in Alabama in Lake Tuscaloosa, the sheriff's water patrol loved to harass my brothers and I in our Sunfish (13') sailboat. We were ticketed at least twice for not having our registration paperwork on us. Boat was registered, but considering a sunfish, it was hard to keep the paperwork with us. After the second ticket, we started getting the paperwork laminated, and would ducktape it into the cockpit. We still got harassed quite a bit (pulled over to check our registration and life jackets), but didn't get another ticket. My dad then bought a pontoon boat. We probably spent as much time kneeboarding behind it as we usually did in the sunfish, but they didn't ever pull us over. Guess there was something about that Sunfish that irritated them.


----------



## IWanaGoFishing (Oct 5, 2016)

It's pretty stupid to take a canoe offshore. But, it's your funeral.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad they were safe, great catch out of an illegal craft with a couple of Darwin award winners!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> Glad they were safe, great catch out of an illegal craft with a couple of Darwin award winners!




In my opinion, there should be no such thing as an "illegal craft."

Cool catch regardless.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> That's awesome man! Love content like this, where it's short & to the point. Keeps you watching, unlike the drawn out, incredible monotonous & boring 10 to 15 minute videos that have a couple minutes of fishing & an unreal amount of reiterating the same few things to try to increase the video time.












What Thafish said.

Congrats on the grill material. Good Blackfin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Man!!! It's become one hell of a tough crowd around here!!!!

Not many can say they've caught a canoe tuna lol


----------



## Tuffstuff (Sep 8, 2010)

I caught a nice blackfin at the paradise hole a few years ago. You never know how close some good fish come to shore at times.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Man!!! It's become one hell of a tough crowd around here!!!!
> 
> Not many can say they've caught a canoe tuna lol





HAHA canoe tuna now that is a good tv series! Thick skin required!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wasnt being tough, I was just saying to watch out running a motor with out registration. Not to worry thought, Im fairly positive this guy is another one of those that posts a video for clicks on his youtube channel but never comes back unless its to post another video....aka spam.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I took 4 BF in one day at PCB on the old Dan Russell pier...hooked up with 9 that day.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, that was cool, but incredibly risky. No life jackets on, no rod leash, 2 people in a canoe with 1-2’ seas a half mile from shore. Glad all made it home.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

still NICE Catch!! 


Tuna fishing attire for spring 2019....


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Looks like the PFF risk managers and PFF police have weighed in...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You beat the shit out of that thing with that fish bat! Nice tuna!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> I wasnt being tough, I was just saying to watch out running a motor with out registration. Not to worry thought, Im fairly positive this guy is another one of those that posts a video for clicks on his youtube channel but never comes back unless its to post another video....aka spam.


I mean, every time he posts, he basically gets attacked. So I dont blame him for not speaking up much lol.

Also, his channel has good info for those that are inexperienced with fishing in this area. PFF is social media, so IDK why people are critical of cross posting other social media platforms.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

FenderBender said:


> In my opinion, there should be no such thing as an "illegal craft."
> 
> Cool catch regardless.



lolzzz


----------



## Northwestfloridaoutdoors (Mar 5, 2019)

Some of y'all just dont get it. And I'm not going,to be the one to argue back and forth, I wanted to thank everyone that is showing us support. It really means a lot. Just some simple country folk trying to have some fun. If that hurts your feeling I just feel bad for you. 

If I am to be insulted I must 1st value your opinion....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I don’t really care what you do except for two things. 

1...when the canoe tips and dumps you both we are the ones who have to come search for your bodies. 

2...more importantly, we’ve got young guys on this forum that will look at this and say “heck yeah...I have a canoe” and they will go out because they don’t have enough sense or experience to respect the sea. 

All I’m saying is at least think about doing things safely if you are going to be posting videos.


----------



## Northwestfloridaoutdoors (Mar 5, 2019)

Honestly I appreciate your concern I'll have to add do not try this at home for the future. We are extremely safe on the water, it may have not seemed that way in our 3 min video... But I will make sure to make a future video expressing how important it is to KNOW what you are doing, and not taking risk in the gulf. We are new at the YouTube thing, and we are just trying to put out good and educational content. We fish with small craft pretty regularly. And I'll be honest I had concerns about the gheenoe. But it does great as long as you KNOW what you are doing. Thanks. And we will be sure to fix our mistakes so they meet the pff standards...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

NWFOutdoors, many of our people in Florida are transplants from the north or from inland and have only operated in rivers and lakes and just dont know how dangerous the Gulf is or how fast it can change. I've been anchored off the Massachusetts in a flats boat, slick calm. 15 minutes later, waves coming over my bow.

I've had people trying to follow me with catastrophic results, because I knew what I was doing and they didn't. 

While making instructional videos for beginners to saltwater, emphasize safety.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

We had a memeber on here who saw a sunken steal ship just up and float off one day. We still haven’t heard from him. 

Wonder if this had anything to do with his disappearance......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> We had a memeber on here who saw a sunken steal ship just up and float off one day. We still haven’t heard from him.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if this had anything to do with his disappearance......


Bahahahaaa 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> We had a memeber on here who saw a sunken steal ship just up and float off one day. We still haven’t heard from him.
> 
> Wonder if this had anything to do with his disappearance......


Nope...I have heard a kraken got him.


----------



## panic_button (Nov 12, 2016)

Click Bait videos...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

For the hall monitors on here, is there any difference drowning 1 mile down river versus 1 mile offshore? I am pretty much a safety dad but it’s called living. Good people die every day and good people have go retrieve them, it’s what we do. If you can’t handle the job then find a new one.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Much safer in a kayak, now get the hell out of my spot you stupid boat!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> For the hall monitors on here, is there any difference drowning 1 mile down river versus 1 mile offshore? I am pretty much a safety dad but it’s called living. Good people die every day and good people have go retrieve them, it’s what we do. If you can’t handle the job then find a new one.


And if someone sees you do something unsafe and doesnt know any better...and thinks that it is the way it must be done...and dies as a result, would you explain it to their families?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

It sure must be lonely on top of the pedestals some of y’all seem to stay perched.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice CATCH!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> And if someone sees you do something unsafe and doesnt know any better...and thinks that it is the way it must be done...and dies as a result, would you explain it to their families?


I see nothing unsafe with a canoe 2 miles offshore. It is quite a workout, and having tipped many a canoe is quite easy to rite and drain, not to mention if he hits a log a 3.5 miles an hour, I am quite sure they will survive the impact. Most on here, including me, would not bother with the run due to lazy, but if you want to then do. Honestly don't know how many here get out of bed in the morning.
OP, I commend you for your athletic prowess, and good job on the catch.
To make the hall monitors happy, ya'll be careful out there, drink lots of fluids, wear sunscreen and a hat, do have your pfd close by, and stay out of the way of real fishermen with their big boats, because big boats = no risk of life on the water.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> It sure must be lonely on top of the pedestals some of y’all seem to stay perched.


It is....in 1976, I was practicing for an upcoming skateboard tourney. I was 23. I was doing the baby slalom on a hill used for soapbox derbies. Special built board, xtra,xtra wide trucks...tunnel wheels, 2.5 inches high, 4 inches wide, double palm gives, kneepads and elbow pads, but no helmet.. I didnt need one...I was a hotdog. Too much speed each time, I'd get the speed wobbles about 50% of the time,turn for the grass and bail off and roll. Last run of the day, after 3 successful times in a row down the hill, a 10 year old kid followed me. I got the speed wobbles and bailed. He didnt know to. He fell across his board, somewhere between 35 and 40 mph. ...on his back. He broke his neck and his back. His head hit the pavement so hard it crushed in the back of his skull.

Because he followed my example and didnt know better, he became a paraplegic with severe brain damage. All because he followed me. You think that was easy to live with? I saw him with his board standing at the edge of the pavement. I could have told him that what I was doing was professional level.. I could have told his mother that he should go try the kids hill. I assumed that he wouldnt follow me. I assumed wrong.

After I went and saw him at the hospital, his vacant eyes, him droolinghis family somewhere between shock and hysterics...I got drunk for 3 days and when I sobered up, I gave all my skateboards and gear away...including the helmet that I had, but wasnt wearing.

Someone getting killed or crippled imitating you because they didnt know better or the risk involved in damn hard to live with.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyhow, nice tuna.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> It is....in 1976, I was practicing for an upcoming skateboard tourney. I was 23. I was doing the baby slalom on a hill used for soapbox derbies. Special built board, xtra,xtra wide trucks...tunnel wheels, 2.5 inches high, 4 inches wide, double palm gives, kneepads and elbow pads, but no helmet.. I didnt need one...I was a hotdog. Too much speed each time, I'd get the speed wobbles about 50% of the time,turn for the grass and bail off and roll. Last run of the day, after 3 successful times in a row down the hill, a 10 year old kid followed me. I got the speed wobbles and bailed. He didnt know to. He fell across his board, somewhere between 35 and 40 mph. ...on his back. He broke his neck and his back. His head hit the pavement so hard it crushed in the back of his skull.
> 
> Because he followed my example and didnt know better, he became a paraplegic with severe brain damage. All because he followed me. You think that was easy to live with? I saw him with his board standing at the edge of the pavement. I could have told him that what I was doing was professional level.. I could have told his mother that he should go try the kids hill. I assumed that he wouldnt follow me. I assumed wrong.
> 
> ...


I get where you are coming from, but bad things happen to good people every day. Your story is no different from many others that were no fault of one or the other. I have often appreciated your knowledge here, but your actions did not cause the chain to break and child to get hurt, there are far too many what ifs in life, yes a helmet would have good to use just like a pfd, but we all make choices, the outcome is on us alone. I have two grown sons, who have probably made the same stupid mistakes as I did and were lucky to come out unscathed, but somehow we made it to talk about. How many other kids do/didthe same things on a skateboard or boat or car as you and came out the other side bruised and bloodied but were back at it the next day. Bad thing happen, they hurt, and a big part of our humanity is caring about others but, life is all an experience to be experienced and cherished. Let’s all be careful out there but at the same time, make the most of the precious fleeting time we have here on Gods creation.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> It sure must be lonely on top of the pedestals some of y’all seem to stay perched.


No pedistal here...you must not have a 15 year old. Like I said... I have no problem with it except for the kids that try to duplicate it because it has been done once. I think the OP had a solid response. Definitely a nice catch.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

John B. said:


> You beat the shit out of that thing with that fish bat! Nice tuna!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah he did! That was the best part of the video haha. 
Nice catch fellas, let the haters hate. And let the parents of these kids that are apparently on a death track now because of your tuna schwacking vid do their job...which is be a parent to their own kids and let them know what is right or wrong or safe or unsafe.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It was a yeti thermos not an aluminum bat.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Does the PFF safety police know that there is a documentary movie out there right now about a guy (probably the greatest/ballsiest athlete of all time) that free-climbed a friggin 3,000 ft rock cliff at Yosemite with NO ROPE?? Yeah, a nat geo movie released in theaters and available to rent right now...I highly recommend it by the way. Also, the movie with the guy that walked the high wire across the World Trade Centers with no safety harness or net...wheres the flaming posts for those guys that are apparently going to be responsible for kids that fall off their local YMCA rock wall and break their leg now...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Ahhh, world's over populated. We need more volunteers taking themselves out of circulation. Might even be able to start making it through traffic lights on a single cycle soon. 

I would recommend that you take your canoe out on an outgoing tide though please. Tourist get a little traumatized when bloated corpses wash up on the beach in front of their rentals. Kinda kills the mood and hurts repeat business for those of us that live here. Thanks.:thumbsup:

Nice catch by the way.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Good lord people the man just went fishing the way he wanted. People skydive every day, jump off of cliffs in wing suits and bungee jump. This is America and folks still have the freedom to pursue their thrills the way they want.

Should we stop monster trucks jumping cars, NASCAR, football, etc. because it could be dangerous. Good grief!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> Good lord people the man just went fishing the way he wanted. People skydive every day, jump off of cliffs in wing suits and bungee jump. This is America and folks still have the freedom to pursue their thrills the way they want.
> 
> Should we stop monster trucks jumping cars, NASCAR, football, etc. because it could be dangerous. Good grief!


Exactly. Folks spend entirely too much time minding everyone else’s business. The resident “preachers” just can’t help themselves.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for video it was great. As far as safety it appears there were others around if needed.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

In other news, 4 cobia caught in Navarre in the last 48 eight hours. Oh my god a gaff...how dangerous.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank God there was no internets or smarter phones when I was a kid.....


Hold my beer and watch this!


You know these folk are just mad because they didn't do it 1st.


Y'all just wait for that day I slalom through the pass holding a Penn and dragging a stretch 30......


Just as soon as I get a refill on my Polaroids.






.............................


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

fla_scout said:


> Good lord people the man just went fishing the way he wanted. People skydive every day, jump off of cliffs in wing suits and bungee jump. This is America and folks still have the freedom to pursue their thrills the way they want.
> 
> Should we stop monster trucks jumping cars, NASCAR, football, etc. because it could be dangerous. Good grief!


Monster trucks, nascar, football all have safety rules that must be followed ( these guys did not) you are comparing apples and oranges. Talk is cheap lives are not. Ask the Coast Guard how many rescues they did for 2018 for beach launched crafts last year. Also please read how many lives were lost 2018 from this type of behavior. One might not be so cavalier with ones attitude afterward.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Northwestfloridaoutdoors said:


> Honestly I appreciate your concern I'll have to add do not try this at home for the future. We are extremely safe on the water, it may have not seemed that way in our 3 min video... But I will make sure to make a future video expressing how important it is to KNOW what you are doing, and not taking risk in the gulf. We are new at the YouTube thing, and we are just trying to put out good and educational content. We fish with small craft pretty regularly. And I'll be honest I had concerns about the gheenoe. But it does great as long as you KNOW what you are doing. Thanks. And we will be sure to fix our mistakes so they meet the pff standards...


I am not here to argue but as an experienced kayak fisherman who has been several miles from shore on many occasions in the gulf I can assure you that you were not being extremely safe on the water and until you recognize your mistake you can not correct it. Good luck, be safe, and catch more!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG, this gets better and better.... "NICE CATCH!!!!!!"


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

So how'd you cook the blackfin?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

hahahaa


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Jgatorman said:


> I am not here to argue but ...


... I am getting ready to do just that. :whistling:



It was a nice fish. Darwin is always lurking for someone, don't let it be you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

OldMan-theSea said:


> It used to be over 5 hp, now it's any motor! That's almost as bad as Alabama where even canoes and sailboats (without motors) have to be registered. What BS!


 Same. It used to be over 5hp. Has it changed?


--------------


Also good job guys, you took a excited new member that did something incredible.. A once in a lifetime thing, and made him feel bad about it.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I think we should take warning labels off all products and let natural selection run it's course. Decrease the population so there ain't so many boats on the water when I want to go fishing!!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

SurfRidr said:


> ... I am getting ready to do just that. :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a nice fish. Darwin is always lurking for someone, don't let it be you! :thumbsup:


Just out of curiosity have you ever seen blue crabs eating the soft tissue from the face of a drowning victim? I can assure you it will change your perspective.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the truth.... when I was 18 I pulled a 12yr old kid from the surf that had drowned 5 days prior... it's not fun. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> So how'd you cook the blackfin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sure as hell hope he didn't use fire. That shit is dangerous. Might have to call the fire department to save him.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

John B. said:


> That's the truth.... when I was 18 I pulled a 12yr old kid from the surf that had drowned 5 days prior... it's not fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Around 1960 or so? I knew a guy about that age about that time. A group paddled a raft out to the Mass. The tide changed and they couldn't get back. One survived, the other three or four didn't.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang Joey! Watch out for the pink eye!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Buncha lightweights. These guys went out and came back with fresh sashimi.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol. This thread makes me think about that perfect storm movie where George Clooney yells about always finding the fish. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang y’all are harsh. Made me rethink posting my instructional videos on how to use a Toyota Rav 4 for your 30+ ft center console’s primary tow vehicle and on how to best through a cast net around a beer gut while wearing a speedo.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You ain’t right Joey but you forgot a picture of a blue crab having dinner.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jgatorman said:


> Just out of curiosity have you ever seen blue crabs eating the soft tissue from the face of a drowning victim? I can assure you it will change your perspective.


We lost a guy at 3rd Port that stepped between boats coming back drunk one night. They thought he went AWOL. About a week later, one of the LCUs started to go out...kicked his body up.i went into the water and held his body up till the dive team got there...too decomposed to pass up. I thought I would never get the smell off me. Threw that set of fatigues ,boots and socks in the dumpster.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

And there is people out there that drink Zima!!!!!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> And there is people out there that drink Zima!!!!!!!


Now THOSE people should go offshore 100 miles in a canoe...sans lifejackets...in the middle of a hurricane. They have absolutely nothing to live for.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> And if someone sees you do something unsafe and doesnt know any better...and thinks that it is the way it must be done...and dies as a result, would you explain it to their families?


So basically if anyone posts something that in any way supposedly results in a foolish decision that somehow results in tragedy, it's the poster's fault. What a slippery slope this has become. For the record on the crab 'testimony' offered, yes I have seen drowning victims. I have also done CPR on infants who died because their parents put them in the bed with them, have seen pus flowing out of a spinal tap and watched a baby become a vegetable because their parents didn't vaccinate them against pneumococcus because they read someone's opinion on Facebook about vaccines... have you seen that? Can you speak to every horror I have seen, too? I don't actually need the lecture.

THIS is half of why I'm not on social media. Sometimes I question even posting on forums because of this type of crap. People try to absolve themselves of personal responsibility because they saw it on YouTube or read it on a forum somewhere. Or PFF. Or whatever. And then they seem to want blame others because something was posted.

Same message as always: Be smart. Don't do stupid things. Don't let Darwin get you. For some of us that used to be enough. It was our parents' job to prepare us for the world, and then our job to learn critical thinking, wisdom, right from wrong. Our fate was in our own hands. Now it seems like people want it to always be someone else's doing, let the Government or Facebook or whatever tell us what we should do and not do. Personal critical thinking has become lost.

I have posted a picture of my 6 year old catching a bass in a canoe. Know why? Because I was a proud father of my kid and thought I would share it with others. If a child then falls out of a canoe while fishing, and something bad happens, you'll blame me for that too, right? 

Now the world will tell you that if you post a domino that leads to another domino that leads to another one that leads to something bad, it'll be your fault you know. Now it seems that every single post of every single thread should lead and end with "But were you safe?." 

Frustrating. I'm probably more worked up than I should be, guess I'll take a break. I'm not a fan of the YouTubers using PFF to get their 'likes and subscribes' but it was a nice catch. I just take it as an assumption that someone in a canoe or kayak or any other craft, out on whatever body of water they're on, has thought through the safety of it and if they have not then that's on them. Guess my cynicism just eclipsed my desire to share my experiences. Good luck all of you and be safe.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Did it bleed much after you gaffed it? Did it spray that red mist all over the CANOE and your stuff?

OMG, Its a friggin BLACKFIN, most of us use it for friggin BAIT anyways. I'll admit, the youtubber got a few views from this cluster BANG!

LOL doing my part to keep interest in a BLACKFIN TUNA. To bad it wasn't a BOBO...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah common sense isn't so common anymore.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

SurfRidr said everything I wanted to say........... Nailed it on the head


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

SurfRidr said:


> So basically if anyone posts something that in any way supposedly results in a foolish decision that somehow results in tragedy, it's the poster's fault. What a slippery slope this has become. For the record on the crab 'testimony' offered, yes I have seen drowning victims. I have also done CPR on infants who died because their parents put them in the bed with them, have seen pus flowing out of a spinal tap and watched a baby become a vegetable because their parents didn't vaccinate them against pneumococcus because they read someone's opinion on Facebook about vaccines... have you seen that? Can you speak to every horror I have seen, too? I don't actually need the lecture.
> 
> THIS is half of why I'm not on social media. Sometimes I question even posting on forums because of this type of crap. People try to absolve themselves of personal responsibility because they saw it on YouTube or read it on a forum somewhere. Or PFF. Or whatever. And then they seem to want blame others because something was posted.
> 
> ...


Damn sSrider why trying to kill this thing, a lot more shit talking to go. Bo bo, Haha


----------

